# Lelit Bianca pump noise has changed after a few weeks



## ZwiGGy (Jun 21, 2020)

Hi all, i purchased the Lelit Bianca 3 weeks back and been super happy with it

Today when making espresso i noticed the pump noise was different to normal, a bit louder with an extra almost rattle like sound. I thought it could have been vibrating cups on the tray at one point causing it but that isn't it.

Any ideas?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Drip tray is the usual culprit - on most machines. remove the drip tray, or place your hands on top to make sure it's firm, and try again. Then work something out to make sure it's well seated and there's no rattles.


----------



## ZwiGGy (Jun 21, 2020)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Drip tray is the usual culprit - on most machines. remove the drip tray, or place your hands on top to make sure it's firm, and try again. Then work something out to make sure it's well seated and there's no rattles.


 thanks that may well have been the issue. cleaned the drip tray this morning and sound was back to normal so must have replaced it into a better position.


----------

